# Mealybugs for S/H



## jay (Nov 4, 2007)

I have found a couple of mealys on a couple of my orchids.  I separated them from the rest and hit them with some bayer insecticide. 

I was wondering if any of the S/H growers have used anything to put in the resevoir or over the leca to work systemic?

Jay


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

Merit or Orthene WP.


----------



## jay (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you just keep it in the resevoir for a period of time then flush? Does it also work as a preventative measure? I only have 20 orchids, and have only seen mealys on 3, should I treat the whole lot because they were very close to each other and it is inevidble that they will get the little monsters as well? 

Thanks for your help Candace,

jay


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

With the MeritWP, it's absorbed through the leaves, so you just apply on the leaves to run-off stage. OrtheneWP is used as a drench. I have seen some photoxicity of some paphs when leaving OrtheneWP in the s/h resevoir. 99% of my plants showed no effects when I left it in the resevoir to be absorbed, but a couple of my paphs haven't appreciated that at all. So, in the future, if I drench with Orthene I'm planning on letting it sit in the resevoir for a couple of hours and then flushing my paphs. It stinks badly so be prepared.

If I find critters I spray them all.


----------



## jay (Nov 4, 2007)

I was doing a couple of searches and there is an Orthene 97 WP that is supposed to be just as good but not smell. Anyone try this yet? Also is this something I should be able to find at Lowe's or do I have to order online?

Jay


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

Lowes etc. won't carry it. I order mine through www.rosemania.com http://rosemania.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page8.html

As for the smell, it's actually a good thing-although nasty. It's a warning to you to stay out of the g.h. for a day or so. And you should, as to not get any of it on your skin. It's tempting to putter around in the g.h. several hours after using some of the other non-stench chemicals on the market. You definately don't want to do that after using the Orthene!

I don't know...but I use the 97WP and I think it reeks!! But, my nose is very sensitive.


----------



## jay (Nov 4, 2007)

The problem is that this is all in my home, not a greenhouse.

Should I use something else?

jay


----------



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you move them outside for a couple of days? These pesticides are for outdoor/g.h useage. If your night temps. are still o.k. that's what I'd do.


----------



## jay (Nov 5, 2007)

The problem is having enough shade for the daytime. The sun here is a killer even in winter.

Jay


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2007)

jay said:


> The problem is having enough shade for the daytime. The sun here is a killer even in winter.
> Jay



20 orchids can't take up that much space. Don't you have a tarp? bedsheets? something to use as temporary shade for a day or two?


----------



## Carol (Nov 5, 2007)

I just used the Orthene WP on the cyms today(outside). It is the last treatment before coming inside for the season. We are supposed to have a chance of snow tomorrow night here in Western PA so I guess they will come in for the last time. We have had a number of hard freezes, but I have been putting them back out for the sunny daylight hours the last 2 weeks. By the way, I am able to purchase the product at my local Agway Feed store.


----------



## Lance Birk (Nov 5, 2007)

Jay......

Simple solution: Go buy a quart bottle of rubbing alcohol and douse your plants. After 10 minutes drain what remains out of the crotch/sheaths, or whatever. If necessary, disturb the top half-inch of potting soil and then drench the roots with water.Yours is a small problem. 

Orthene is great, practically safe enough to eat, and forget about pesticide smells, they can't hurt you. RI, (re-entry interval) is: as soon as the liquid dries. But, rubbing alcohol kills most critters on a smaller scale, so go for it, first.


----------



## bwester (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm gonna call bullshit on Orthene being safe to eat.....


----------



## jay (Nov 5, 2007)

If I go with the alcohol approach, is it ok for the roots? I have all of my orchids in S/H.

Otherwise I may have to go get a tarp. There are no shade trees in the desert, just palm trees. I know the sun is still brutal even in the winter because I burned 6 last January in one day, killing one. 

Jay


----------



## Candace (Nov 5, 2007)

Leave them in the garage, then.


----------



## jay (Nov 5, 2007)

Wish I had a garage. 

Jay


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2007)

It does sound to me as though you could just go the alcohol on a q-tip route. BUT be sure to keep checking all of your plants frequently. 

Orthene seems overkill at this stage.


----------



## Lance Birk (Nov 6, 2007)

Jay,

If you want to get rid of mealy bugs follow my advice. Yours is a small problem with a simple (easy) solution. I'll be more specific....

Mealy bugs reside under the top layers of the potting medium. You see them when they are active, on your plant's leaves, bulbs, etc. Isopropyl rubbing alcohol will kill them all, including eggs, but you need to contact them with the alcohol.

Go get a quart of rubbing alcohol from the grocery or drug store, and also get an empty plastic bottle with a hand sprayer. Douse your pots and plants with the alcohol, in fact, you could even fill a larger jar or pot from the kitchen and then submerge the orchid pots (only) for several minutes each....probably 5 minutes would be enough. Disturbing the top inch or less of the mix will ensure the alcohol will reach the mealies which often make an impervious shell of sorts around their nest. With the hand sprayer you could squirt alcohol into the leaf sheathes and other cracks and crannies, etc.

It would be a good idea, although not entirely necessary with most species, to rinse your pots after treatment, with plain water, this will prevent any chance of damage to the roots. Also, tip out any alcohol that remains in or on the leaves.

You do not need to use Orthene with only a few plants. As I said, Orthene is a very mild pesticide, it carries the same warning label as a bottle of aspirin, isopropyl alcohol, and numerous other household items. It stinks, but it's cheap and it works very well if you read and follow label directions...

I'm an expert orchid grower and you can trust my advice.


----------



## bwester (Nov 6, 2007)

well, I'm a chemist..
So, Lance. 
I say we have a little "drink off"
I'll take shots of tequila and you take shots of concentrated orthene. 
The first to die loses. 
Whatcha think???


----------



## Candace (Nov 6, 2007)

Blake, I think you should do shots of Orthene too. You do have prior malathion poisoning in your recent history, so you may have the advantageoke:


----------



## bwester (Nov 6, 2007)

**** that... Lance is the one saying its like water....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Jay: here are a couple of sites that suggest some treatments

http://www.succulents.co.za/succulent-plant-pests/mealy-bug.php
http://www.succulents.co.za/succulent-plant-pests/root-mealy-bug.php
http://floriculture.osu.edu/archive/oct97/mealybug.html

I can also ask one of my collegues where I did my practice work! He was expertising in pest control and may (also) be able to suggest a friendly treatment to plants and human and I'll let you know... Good luck till then...

regards, Thanasis


----------



## jay (Nov 8, 2007)

biothanasis, Thank you for all the links, I am going to go through those now. 

Lance, I do have a question about the alcohol dip. As I stated there is not a top layer to disturb because they are in leca grown semi-hydroponically. Will it hurt the roots to get the alcohol if I pour it through then rinse after a given amount of time? How long should I let it soak with this direct of a contact with the roots?

Jay


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2007)

jay said:


> biothanasis, Thank you for all the links, I am going to go through those now.
> Lance, I do have a question about the alcohol dip. As I stated there is not a top layer to disturb because they are in leca grown semi-hydroponically. Will it hurt the roots to get the alcohol if I pour it through then rinse after a given amount of time? How long should I let it soak with this direct of a contact with the roots?Jay



Jay - Lance has already answered that question.......



Lance Birk said:


> Jay......
> 
> Simple solution: Go buy a quart bottle of rubbing alcohol and douse your plants. After 10 minutes drain what remains out of the crotch/sheaths, or whatever. If necessary, disturb the top half-inch of potting soil and then drench the roots with water.Yours is a small problem.





Lance Birk said:


> Jay,
> If you want to get rid of mealy bugs follow my advice. Yours is a small problem with a simple (easy) solution. I'll be more specific....
> ...... Isopropyl rubbing alcohol will kill them all, including eggs, but you need to contact them with the alcohol.
> ....probably 5 minutes would be enough.It would be a good idea, althoughely necessary with most species, to rinse your pots after treatment, with plain water, this will prevent any chance of damage to the roots. Also, tip out any alcohol that remains in or on the leaves.



Jay - you're making this way too complicated! 5-10 minutes - then flush the pots. It's that simple! MANY of us have been using alcohol for years. I don't even 'tip out any alcohol' & I've NEVER had a problem. Let common sense work for you - what happens to alcohol when exposed to air? EVAPORATION


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

Since the collection is stated to be 'small' a normal maintenance rubbing of a paper towel soaked in alcohol every few days should be sufficient, plus you can see where the mealies are.


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2007)

He's just worried about the s/h resevoir and the plants roots sitting in it for a length of time. I've never resorted to using an alcohol wash, but I'd be sure to empty the resevoir.


----------



## jay (Nov 8, 2007)

As Candace has stated, I was worried about the resevoir. As I read the posts most of them seem targeted towards mixes other than straight LECA. 

I am sorry you feel that I was trying to make this complicated, but I feel it is better to ask before I do then to make an assumption that this will apply to all orchids and growing conditions and wipe out my collection. 

Thank you to those that offered tip.

Goodbye,

Jay


----------



## bwester (Nov 8, 2007)

malathion... malathion.


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2007)

Jay, us s/h folks gotta stick together. Feel free to ask questions. And Blake has TONS of experience with malathion.:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2007)

They don't NEED malalthion, it's is just a few mealies! Christ...I'm not sure why people jumped all over Jay here, he was just looking for advice and I feel it got way over complicated. Alcohol and a q-tip would have been plenty of information to help you solve the problem, Jay. I hope you aren't leaving us for good. 

Talk about overthinking!


----------



## bwester (Nov 8, 2007)

YES they do need malathion!!!!
just a few mealies breed with just a few more mealies and soon after you have MEALY HELL!!!!!!!!
They breed like bunnies, these demons!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2007)

jay said:


> As Candace has stated, I was worried about the resevoir. As I read the posts most of them seem targeted towards mixes other than straight LECA.
> I am sorry you feel that I was trying to make this complicated, but I feel it is better to ask before I do then to make an assumption that this will apply to all orchids and growing conditions and wipe out my collection.
> Thank you to those that offered tip.
> Goodbye,
> Jay



Jay - I can understand your concern & I'll be the first to apologize if I came on too strong but as Blake indicated waiting to act is going to cause you MORE of a problem. We would _never_ give anyone advise that would jeopardize their collections, our love of orchids is what brought us together. Regardless to what type of mix is being used, the key (or if there is ever any doubt) always flush the pot & with S/H the reserviour is going to get flushed.


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2007)

bwester said:


> YES they do need malathion!!!!
> just a few mealies breed with just a few more mealies and soon after you have MEALY HELL!!!!!!!!
> They breed like bunnies, these demons!



Perhaps in a greenhouse with hundreds of plants but in a small collection I've never had an issue, you just have to keep on top of them. I stand by alcohol. I don't think the big gun pesticides are necessary. Sorry, we should just agree to disagree.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

Blake likes malation because of the 'high' is similar to the buzz he gets from mixing bourbon w/ beer and vodka!


----------

